# Knob Placement on Cabinet doors.



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Cabinetman & I were having a discussion about the knob placement on my recent post of the white vanity. He wan't fond of where I put the knobs on the center cabinet and the tall cabinet. I photo shopped the cabinets and put them where he like them. 

Now as a general discussion, which do you prefer?

Existing version










Photo shopped version









So, what do you guys prefer, and maybe state why if you feel in the mood to type.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I like cabinetman's suggestion.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I think Cabinetman is a bit biased in his opinion :laughing:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I would have put them on the other side of the doors. Make them work for it to get the door open.:blink:


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I like Leo's placement. It mkes it easier to get the door open without reaching for it.
Nick


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Leo's for kid's use. Cabinetman's for adults. 
Aesthetically, I like Cabinetman's.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*i think....*

I personally think that they all need to have the same spacing. In the existing photo, the one on the tall cabinet to right of the sink, should be lowered to match the spacing on the other doors. JMO

jraks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is none of the above a choice?*

The high ones are too high and the low one are too low. Somewhere around 8" to 10 " from the bottom. The low ones look like they slid down too far, the high ones look like they're awkward to reach and too high for children. Somewhere in between:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Master bath in the parents bedroom. No kids allowed.

The large door's knob is 10" from the bottom of the door. So that blows that theory Woodthings. :laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I usually line up knobs on doors with the beveled edge of the raised panel. This puts them just over 3" off the bottom of the door. If handles, I put the bottom of the handle even with the bevel. I don't think I like the photoshop version with the knobs half way up. BTW, I always show the customer where I suggest they should go before drilling a hole. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I do almost the same thing except I line mine up with the shoulder on the rail bead.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

In many automobile reviews of yore the expression, "The controls are at hand." was used.

Cabinet knobs should be placed "at hand". Where does the hand want to grab the handle? Well that's where the knobs should be.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

And that is where I placed them. Howboutdat.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Aaaah Just ditch the knobs and use*

Push to open mag latches. End of discussion.  bill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't like a cabinet with no knobs/handles. Looks like something is missing.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

My first opinion was to raise the right knob in the existing version to the same level as the left knob, but now I realize that their probably already are and it's the difference in depth that makes the left appear higher. The Greeks would have changed the proportions to make it appear in-line.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> I usually line up knobs on doors with the beveled edge of the raised panel. This puts them just over 3" off the bottom of the door. If handles, I put the bottom of the handle even with the bevel. I don't think I like the photoshop version with the knobs half way up. BTW, I always show the customer where I suggest they should go before drilling a hole.
> Mike Hawkins


Nice kitchen, very much my taste. I also like the knob placement aligning with the beveled edge of the raised panel. Just don't tell Leo as I hear he wears the hat around here, as I'm still a little new to the board:no::laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> BTW, I always show the customer where I suggest they should go before drilling a hole.
> Mike Hawkins



Knob placement may not always be where the fabricator thinks it should go, or where it makes most sense. When designers and wives have a say so, ultimately that decision doesn't have to make sense. Suggestions can be made, but in the end its up to who pays the bill.

Here is one of those times that the decision was hashed out between the designer and the client.
.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Those are mighty deep drawers.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Knob placement may not always be where the fabricator thinks it should go, or where it makes most sense. When designers and wives have a say so, ultimately that decision doesn't have to make sense. Suggestions can be made, but in the end its up to who pays the bill.
> 
> Here is one of those times that the decision was hashed out between the designer and the client.


He/She who writes the check has choice of knob placement. The placement may look ugly but the check in the bank always looks lovely.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Cabinetman & I were having a discussion about the knob placement on my recent post of the white vanity. He wan't fond of where I put the knobs on the center cabinet and the tall cabinet. I photo shopped the cabinets and put them where he like them.
> 
> Now as a general discussion, which do you prefer?
> 
> ...


I really like the cabinets/countertop/sink/sink hardware combination however for me it's not necessarily the location of the knobs rather the combination of knobs on the doors with handles on the drawers that is kind of throwing me off as far as aesthetics (I'm guessing the lower right is a laundry bin which is why that door has a handle?) In any case as you say "He/She who writes the check has choice of knob placement" and I usually find that even when the husband writes the check the wife actually makes these kind of decisions. :smile:


----------

